# Hi, I could use some author opinions...



## boboratory (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

   I am looking at setting up some web resources involving Science Fiction and Fantasy authors and their books, and I would like to ask if any of you would be willing to answer some questions for me? If you are interested, please email me, Bob Nelson, at [email protected]. Since I am not sure if I am going to follow through with the project as yet, I'm looking for some additional information that will help me decide. I am looking to collect feedback until this coming Wednesday the 28th of March. You are also welcome to PM me here on the forum.

   The questions are based around your experiences with ePublishing.

Thanks,

Bob


----------

